# the "non-pedigree" section...or not so non-pedigree?



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

went to have a look at a club show today as it was fairly local, and walking down the non-pedigree row i saw a somali, a ragdoll, a half persian and a full persian, as well as a BSH cross....the overall winner of the section was a full pedigree persian!

now to me this is ridiculous....its a non-pedigree section, not a pedigree with no papers section! the good old moggies dont stand a chance if they are up against all pedigrees (as was proven today)

is this unfair? or is it just me?


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Indy has beaten a couple of half peds but thing is, without papers the other cats are technically in the right area. It all depends on the judge on the day.

Personally I would like to see a split in the non ped section with classes being specifically moggy or ped with no papers, the crosses in with the Moggies... but then again most shows find it hard enough getting non-ped entries


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I think its fair for a half pedigree to compete in a moggy class as thats what it is really. When its a full pedigree with out papers i disagree but.......... where do we draw the line........ its upto the judge at the end of the day it should just be judged on the condition/temprement of the cat not looks just my opinion.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Entering a Pedigree cat without papers into a show for non pedigree cats is wrong IMO . it's unfair on the poor old moggy cat for which this section was made up for, If the title of the section says "non pedigree" then thats what it should be, perhaps shows could try a section for peds without papers , but then will we have BYB'S jumping in and telling people who buy their kittens that they can be shown?.... I think NON PEDIGREE should be just that.......CHRIS.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

raggs said:


> Entering a Pedigree cat without papers into a show for non pedigree cats is wrong IMO . it's unfair on the poor old moggy cat for which this section was made up for, If the title of the section says "non pedigree" then thats what it should be, perhaps shows could try a section for peds without papers , but then will we have BYB'S jumping in and telling people who buy their kittens that they can be shown?.... I think NON PEDIGREE should be just that.......CHRIS.


I understand what your saying but how about a cat with one pedigree parent? is that a moggy or is this a part pedigree, I think at the end of the day its wrong to say BYBs will jump in as accidents happen to even the most experienced people and every cat should be aloud to be shown. Why cant pedigree cats without papers be shown in the normal sections? surely they would be judged all the same regardless of pedigree papers.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't see how it makes a difference. The non ped section is judged on condition, temperament/personality and presentation not a standard of points. Surely that makes it a level playing field.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Saikou said:


> I don't see how it makes a difference. The non ped section is judged on condition, temperament/personality and presentation not a standard of points. Surely that makes it a level playing field.


Thats what i thought it was judged on i dont show my cats so couldnt comment on it much.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Within the non ped section you often get rescue ped and half ped classes so it is quite within the rules for these cats to enter ....

My experienced HP exhibitor friend tells me it is extremely rare to do well with a part ped or rescued ped because they DON'T look like moggies so I guess what you saw today was the rare exception? she herself has shown a half-ped among her HP cats and says it was that much harder to win Best in Shows with her.

HP classes are judged on temperament, personality, presentation, condition and grooming not an SOP so it really does come down to that and really whether they are little showmen or ladies or not ......


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

i thought i was seeing things when i saw a white persian! lol

tbh a lot of shows ive been too recently have had full peds in the HP classes, just as they have no papers.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If they have no papers then they are not pedigrees - no matter what they look like.

Under TICA you can register a 'pedigree' cat as a household pet. I know of classic patterned pedigree ocis that are shown in the hhp section.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Beauty in in the eye of the beholder!!  is it not?? - would think it's down to what the judge prefers on the day!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Beauty in in the eye of the beholder!!  is it not?? - would think it's down to what the judge prefers on the day!


poxy white persians apparently *awaits abuse from persian lovers* lol 

the BHS cross was gorgeous though, as was the somali.


----------



## charmed73 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thought it might be useful to put up what the GCCF says about showing household pets and how it is ll planned to change one the 1st June this year, when household pets will finally be able to win proper titles too.

Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

The HPs are split into two seperate areas non pedigree pets and pedigree pets

The Non-Pedigree Pet group would be comprised of unregistered cats from unregistered or unknown parents as now. They would be of traditional "moggie" appearance either Long/Semi-Long or Shorthaired.

The Pedigree Pet group would be comprised of cats of pedigree appearance with known or unknown pedigree, full or half pedigree, background. These are cats that are as well loved and cared for as any other Household Pet.

hope that helps, or maybe just add more wood to the fire of the debate.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

interesting  glad they are changing it


----------

